# iPad 2 pas de son "effet sonore"



## Wanya (31 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

mon iPad 2 ne joue plus de musique, clics de clavier, clic d'ouverture du smart cover, etc... et chose hyper bizarre dans l'icone AirPlay, je ne vois pas iPad.... Du coup ma barre de son a totalement disparu de l'appli Musique. Pour info, le son pour la sonnerie et les messages fonctionne....

C'est très louche.... J'ai bien sur joué avec les boutons de coté, les touches volumes, fait une reinitialisation via menu, un hard reboot.... Mais rien !

Merci de votre aide,


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pour ce qui concerne les sons de verrouillage et clics clavier tu y as accès via "Réglages > sons" les deux réglages en bas: Sont ils actifs ?


----------



## Wanya (31 Octobre 2012)

Merci pepeye66

Oui les 2 options ont activées. 

Tout marche parfaitement bien avec le casque, mais des que je retire les écouteurs: plus rien. J'ai restauré, hard reboot, etc....

Merci encore


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2012)

Alors, il y a fort à parier que c'est un problème matériel: Les connexions internes au niveau du jack ne doivent plus bien fonctionner et quand tu enlèves tes écouteurs le contact pour orienter le son vers le HP ne doit plus se faire !
Essaie de faire plusieurs "entrées/sorties" du jack dans sa prise et ce, de façon assez rapide et répétée...
Si ça ne donne rien, j'espère pour toi qu'il est encore sous garantie; si oui contacte le SAV.


----------



## Prostate14 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoirs,
As tu réussit à régler le problème de son? 
Si oui comment? 

Merci d'avance pour la ou les réponses


----------



## gromoineau (20 Janvier 2013)

Pour info:

- Double-clique sur le bouton carré : apparait alors la barre des tâches
- Ensuite glisser la barre vers la droite et apparait les touches sons
- Activer les sons en appuyant sur le bouton à gauche

Au plaisir, j'espère que cela vous aidera


----------



## Williamwe (23 Janvier 2013)

Quand ont debranche un ecouteur le son se coupe automatiquement si tu refait play san ecouteurs &#231;a ne marche pas du tout ?


----------



## Wanya (24 Janvier 2013)

Toujours aucune solution.... J'utilise les écouteurs


----------



## Larme (24 Janvier 2013)

As-tu essayé de "nettoyer" la prise jack, via une épingle ou autre ?


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2013)

Larme a dit:


> As-tu essayé de "nettoyer" la prise jack, via une épingle ou autre ?





Prudence !


----------



## steph-69 (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis ce matin(Ipad 3). Je ne me sert jamais de la prise jack et rien n'as pu rentrer dedans pour créer un problème.
Lorsque je configure le son dans les paramètres, le "test" de volume fonctionne, mais aucun autres son de n'importe quelle application ne fonctionne.
Ce qui es sure c'est que le HP fonctionne. Mais pourquoi pas avec toutes les apps? 

Pour info, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour ios 6, je vous laisse deviner pourquoi.


----------



## gromoineau (26 Janvier 2013)

Pour info, il existe une application gratuite qui permet de faire disparaître certains BUG en rafraichissant la mémoire vive de l'ipad.

Cette application s'appelle: iWipe Cache

Elle a résolu pas mal de problèmes périphérique chez certaines personnes dans le passé



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------




gromoineau a dit:


> Pour info:
> 
> - Double-clique sur le bouton carré : apparait alors la barre des tâches
> - Ensuite glisser la barre vers la droite et apparait les touches sons
> - Activer les sons en appuyant sur le bouton à gauche


----------



## steph-69 (26 Janvier 2013)

merci pour l'info, j'ai essayer iwipe cache mais sa n'a rien changé.


----------



## Pictoris (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème sur deux iPad version 2 mis à jour en 6.1 :

- Pas de problème pour le jack et les diffuseurs : ils fonctionnent par exemple avec l'application Musique.
- plus de son sur les diffuseurs avec mes applications, jeux ou des vidéos dans des applis mais il y a du son dans le casque.
- merci pour la barre de menu à glisser à droite : le curseur de volume est placé au maximum sans résultat.
- Côté "réglages", tout est au maximum pour le son et les tests des alertes sont joués sur les hauts parleurs.

Cela m'étonnerait beaucoup d'avoir DEUX iPad (un 16 Go et un 64 Go) en panne en même temps !. Et je ne suis pas le seul et cela semble se produire sur différentes versions de iOS.

Mes ipad ne sont pas jailbreaké et mes applications proviennent toutes de l'iTunes Store.

Si quelqu'un a trouvé la source du problème ? Merci pour son aide.

Pat


----------



## fousfous (9 Février 2013)

Le petit curseur à côté des boutons de volume est dans quel position?Et il ne suffit pas de mettre le son à fond, il faut enlever le silencieux qui se trouve dans la barre des tâches.


----------



## Pictoris (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé (pour moi) :

Juste au-dessus des deux boutons (+ et -) du réglage de volume : placé sur la tranche de votre iPad vous avez un petit bouton on/off qui ... active ou coupe vos diffuseurs.

Comme il est petit et qu'il n'est pas protégé, il suffit de l'accrocher et il se met sur diffuseur off.

On est parfois un peu limité ... comme moi !

Espérant vous avoir aidé et trouvé la solution à mon problème.

Pat


----------



## fousfous (9 Février 2013)

Si tu ne t'en sert pas pour couper le son, met le comme verrouillage de la rotation de l'image.


----------



## Scott33 (11 Février 2013)

Wanya a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> mon iPad 2 ne joue plus de musique, clics de clavier, clic d'ouverture du smart cover, etc... et chose hyper bizarre dans l'icone AirPlay, je ne vois pas iPad.... Du coup ma barre de son a totalement disparu de l'appli Musique. Pour info, le son pour la sonnerie et les messages fonctionne....
> 
> ...



Slt tout le monde 
J'ai exactement le même problème depuis ce matin sur mon ipad non jailbreaké, la barre de son dans l'app musique a complètement disparu et je ne peux pas régler le son avec la barre sur le coté de l'ipad...pareil en cliquant deux fois sur la touche home puis en balayant à droite, j'ai la barre pour la luminosité mais plus de barre pour le son.
Et tout revient normalement quand je met des écouteurs.
Si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution à ce problème.
Merci


----------



## fousfous (11 Février 2013)

Tu t'es aussi mis en silencieux, relis plus haut.


----------



## Cyndirock55 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde. 

J'ai depuis quelques temps le même problème ! 
Le son se rétablis quand ça lui chante, et dans la barre des tâches où se trouve la barre de son, il n'y a plus de pastille ! Pourtant, dans les réglages de son, le son marche parfaitement ! :hein:
Sauf que maintenant, quand je met les écouteurs, le son fini par se couper, et je dois rebrancher les écouteurs. :mouais:
Aidez-moi s'il-vous-plaît ! C'est vraiment très agaçant


----------



## MistrL (20 Septembre 2013)

Je pense avoir trouvé la solution!

J'ai le même souci que les autres personnes, plus de sons sur l'iPad, uniquement dans l'écouteur! 
J'ai essayé de débloquer avec le bouton latéral en passant de verrouillage à mute, sans succès!

Le problème vient en fait de AirPlay!
Dans l'icône AirPlay, le son est sur Connecteur Dock, au lieu de Ipad!
Il faut donc basculer le son sur Ipad 





Seul souci, parfois c'est l'icône Ipad qui apparaît , parfois c'est Connecteur Dock! Mais pas les 2 en même temps!   

Il doit y avoir un défaut au niveau du connecteur Dock!
Il faut vérifier si les broches ne sont pas abîmer! Nettoyer avec un support plastique et l'iPad éteint!
Ça bug quasiment plus chez moi!

Bonne chance!


----------

